# AoC besser als WoW?



## Igi_90 (8. Juni 2008)

Ich bin mir ständig am überlegen ob ich AoC spielen soll, warum? Weil WoW kein reiz mehr für mich ist und da mir sonst kein MMO gefällt wollte ich mal euch fragen was ihr an AoC besser findet als an WoW?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danke euch jetzs chon für die infos 

Mfg


----------



## triXXar (8. Juni 2008)

SUFU! omg -.-
der ca tausendste thread


----------



## Thoryia (8. Juni 2008)

Endlich fragt mal wer.


----------



## Lichtrebelli (8. Juni 2008)

ooo man 

wieder ein sinnlos theard. schau es dir doch bei youtube, diverse screens auf verschiedene seiten. 
und wenn das immer noch net reichen sollte dann frage nach einen gäste key. 

Wir können dir doch net sagen ja hol es dir, für dich ist es das beste , und du wirst mit keinen anderen spiel mehr freude haben............



Ich hoffe man schließt sofort diesen theard hier das es net wieder ausartet





Ps: sorry aber langsam nervt es 



mfg


----------



## Illwyn (8. Juni 2008)

mein tisch hat an einer stelle schon eine delle... warum? weil ich immer den kopf auf den tisch schlagen muss wenn der xte thread von der gleichen sorte auftaucht....


ich schaue jetzt mal in meine wahrsagerkugel und prophezeie dir die nächsten 5 posts:

1)du kannst wow und aoc nicht vergleichen, aoc ist eine alternative
2)wow roxXXors!!!einseinself
3)omg fu, aoc 4teh win
4)back to topic: bin mit hohen erwartungen drangegangen, aber das spiel ist abgrundtief schlecht wegen den ganzen bugs, ich werd ich 5 jahren nochmal reinschauen
5)funcom wird alles fixen,aoc wird das beste spiel der welt und wird es auf ewig sein


fazit: aoc muss jeder selber ausprobieren, für viele ist es eine umstellung und es ist sicher nicht das kuschelweiche wow, es gibt ecken und kanten an jedem ende, zumal noch einige bugs vorhanden sind und viele komfortfunktionen fehlen...

aber wer darüber hinwegsieht, den erwartet ein spiel mit fantastischer grafik, einfallsreichen und realistischen gebieten und später wohl sehr spannende pvpgefechte, die atm bis auf bei daoc bei den fantasy-mmos seinesgleichen suchen(spekulation)...  bei aoc ist es zudem nötig sich eine gilde zu suchen und mit der eng zusammen zuarbeiten, ansonsten wirst du zumindest auf dem pvpservern solo nicht viel spaß haben....


warte am besten ein wenig und such dir dann eine trialversion...


mfg kreon


----------



## kriegernoob^^ (8. Juni 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Endlich fragt mal wer.



der war gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Igi_90 (8. Juni 2008)

Lichtrebelli schrieb:


> ooo man
> 
> wieder ein sinnlos theard. schau es dir doch bei youtube, diverse screens auf verschiedene seiten.




sry aber bei youtube sinnlos die videos anschauen kann ich kein unterschied sehn, es sind die einzelheiten und wenn das hirnlose affen net schnallen dann haben sie hier nix verloren !


----------



## spectrumizer (8. Juni 2008)

Igi_90 schrieb:


> und wenn das hirnlose affen net schnallen dann haben sie hier nix verloren !


Wer im Glashaus sitzt und so ...

Falls es an dir vorbei gegangen sein sollte: Zu dem Thema gibt es schon tausende von Threads. Warum benutzt du nicht die Suchfunktion und machst einen eigenen Thread auf?


----------



## Gocu (8. Juni 2008)

AoC kann man kein bisschen mit WoW vergleichen wenn du wissen willst wie das Spiel ist guck dir Videos dazu an und wenn du wissen willst wie man es so spielt dann kauf es dir

Fazit: Keiner kann für dich entscheiden ob du lieber AoC oder WoW spielen sollst


----------



## Badumsaen (8. Juni 2008)

whine besser als cheese?


----------



## Egooz (8. Juni 2008)

Ich frag dann auch mal nach.

Ist AoC besser als Stargate Worlds? Bin mir echt nicht sicher welches MMORPG ich mir nächste Woche kaufen soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



SuFu hat nichts ergeben und ernst nehmen muss man die Frage auch nicht...


----------



## Boddakiller (8. Juni 2008)

Igi_90 schrieb:


> Ich bin mir ständig am überlegen ob ich AoC spielen soll, warum? Weil WoW kein reiz mehr für mich ist und da mir sonst kein MMO gefällt wollte ich mal euch fragen was ihr an AoC besser findet als an WoW?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Kurz und knapp: nein, WoW ist besser und das wird es auch bleiben.


----------



## lux88 (8. Juni 2008)

Igi_90 schrieb:


> Ich bin mir ständig am überlegen ob ich AoC spielen soll, warum? Weil WoW kein reiz mehr für mich ist und da mir sonst kein MMO gefällt wollte ich mal euch fragen was ihr an AoC besser findet als an WoW?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kurz und knapp: ja, AoC ist besser und das wird es auch bleiben.


----------



## staran (8. Juni 2008)

lux88 schrieb:


> Kurz und knapp: ja, AoC ist besser und das wird es auch bleiben.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lichtrebelli (8. Juni 2008)

Igi_90 schrieb:


> sry aber bei youtube sinnlos die videos anschauen kann ich kein unterschied sehn, es sind die einzelheiten und wenn das hirnlose affen net schnallen dann haben sie hier nix verloren !



lol du willst einzelheiten sehen dann warte auf nen gäste key und wenn du keinen bekommst  ..... pgh dann kauf dir halt das Game. 
weis nicht was du hier erwartest ???? das dir irgendwer seine account daten gibt wo du dich einloggen kannst und dann mal so ne woche testen ??????   lol 


MFG


----------



## Arconada (8. Juni 2008)

Beim x-ten Thread zu diesem Thema schreib ich auch mal was dazu. Wer in AoC ein "besseres" WoW erwartet kann nur enttäuscht werden, denn das ist es definitiv nicht! 

*Was mich an WoW nervt: (nur inhaltlich)*

- Crafting Rezepte nur bis zu einem gewissen Grad beim Händler, weitere nur zu völlig blödsinnigen Preisen im AH oder seltene Drops in Inzen.
- Ruf farmen bis zum erbrechen, obwohl seit Silithus haben die Entwickler zumindes ein wenig dazu gelernt.
- Ewiges "Abfarmen der Bosse in den Instanzen bis der Raid seine Klamotten voll hat. Damit einhergehend, jeder Char spult seine Routinen ab.
- DMG-Meter geilheit. Kein Spieler kommt ohne Adons aus wenn er am Endcontend teilhaben möchte
- Überhaupt die ganze "Farmarbeit" Mats bis zum Abwinken für dieses und jenes Item.

*Was mich an AoC nervt: (nur inhaltlich)*

- Fast ausschließlich "FedEx-Quests
- Ewig lange Laufwege, wodurch das "Reisen durch sterben" salonfähig wird. Reisen zu Pferde nicht wirklich schneller. (ich weiß das daran gearbeitet wird)
- Wenig Notwendigkeit zum Gruppenspiel. Man kann wirklich fast alles solo machen, dafür kann ich mir die Onlingebühren sparen.
- Fehlendes "Feindbild", also keine Horde/Ally 
- Die sehr ausgeprägte Brutalität, selbst in der German Version. (Ja das finde ich persönlich tatsächlich nervig und unnötig) Will keine Ketchupfleckem am                     Monitor!

*Was ich an WoW gut finde:*

- Sehr schönes "Buddyplaying" möglich
- Recht früh Instanzen, in denen man Gruppenspiel trainieren kann
- Reisen in komfortablen zeitlichen Dimensionen


*Was ich an AoC gut finde:*

- Kein Oberroxx0orverhalten und Posing in Hauptstädten. Den Worldfirstkill hat kaum wen interessiert.
- zweifelsohne die Grafik
- Die "Destiny-Quests"
- Das Kampfsystem. Kein Autoschlag-Brain-AFK möglich
- keine debil in der gegend hüpfenden Nachtelfen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Musste einfach sein)

Es gibt bestimmt noch mehr, aber habe jetzt gerade keine Lust mehr zu schreiben.

Ich werde definitiv NICHT WotL kaufen, weil mich der ganze Lvl-quatsch für läppische 10 lvl jetzt schon ankotzt. Dann die zu erwartenden Matsfarmarbeit zum Berufe skillen und anschließend Setbasteln etc.

Ob ich AoC weiter spiele weiß ich noch nicht. Werde es wohl bis Lvl 80 zocken, und dann entscheiden.

Ich finde, auch wenn jemand den x-ten Thread zum ähnlichen Thema schreibt, hat er dennoch eine ernst gemeinte Antwrot verdient. Denn in der SuFu werden eben auch nur die Flamethreads der jeweiligen Fanlager wieder gegeben - das hilft definitiv nicht zur Entscheidungsfindung!

Schönen Tach noch


----------



## Thewizard76 (8. Juni 2008)

Arconada schrieb:


> Beim x-ten Thread zu diesem Thema schreib ich auch mal was dazu. Wer in AoC ein "besseres" WoW erwartet kann nur enttäuscht werden, denn das ist es definitiv nicht!
> 
> *Was mich an WoW nervt: (nur inhaltlich)*
> 
> ...


Schön geschrieben. Und bin ziemlich Deiner meinung.
Es ist ebend kein WOW was ich wiederum richtig gut finde.
Habe vor 1,5 Jahren WoW angefangen und jetzt schon die Schnautze voll. 
Das ewige Farmen
  Oder noch einen hoch zocken
    Die Mats besorgerei damit man was herstellen kann um an Geld zu kommen fürs Epiq
jetzt kommts
      die ewigen Tagesquests in denen man die ganze Zeit das selbe macht um schnell ans Geld fürs Epiq zu kommen.
    die Kara Random Gruppen die von einen Pala nen 1200+ healboni verlangen um schnell durchzukommen und selber keinen Plan haben

Jetzt noch das andere. Habe bis auf einmal Grafikfehler noch keine Probleme gehabt auch mit irgendwelchen Quests nicht.
Deswegen verstehe ich die ganzen Bug geschichten nicht. Ich will nicht bezweifeln das es welche gibt aber es ist nicht immer alles dem Hersteller seine Schuld sondern auch sehr Harware abhängig. Nicht nur PC sondern auch I-Net Provider usw.
Aber da wird dann ja auch genörgelt das sich der Hersteller mal schnell was wegen der Telekom einfallen lassen soll????? Wieso das den.

Gut gefällt mir an dem Spiel das es wie ein richtiges Rollenspiel ist mit Sprachausgabe und so weiter aber man das ganze ebend Online mit vielen Spielt.
Ich weiss zwar nicht wie sie das auf dauer mit den Sprechen finazieren wollen aber lassen wir uns mal überraschen.
War leider noch in keiner Inze aber das kommt auch noch.
WOW ist nicht schlecht aber ich persönlich finde AoC besser.

Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet darf mich berichtigen


----------



## Sugandhalaya (8. Juni 2008)

Kurzantwort: Hoch lebe Hello Kitty Online...da passt das Niveau des Spiels immerhin zur erwarteten Fangemeinde. Ich plädiere weiterhin für eine Umbenennung in Tokio Hotel Online und Implementierung von Unterwäsche und Plüschteddys als Wurfwaffen!

Hab ich das Thema verfehlt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gz2k (9. Juni 2008)

PVE - TOP

PVP - FLOP


die community auf manchen aoc servern ist übrigens niveauloser als der wow brachlandchat, spiel ab 18+ ^^ das ich nich lache, da rennen mehr 12 jährige rum als anderswo ...


----------



## Fiede (9. Juni 2008)

Grüsse

Ich finde Wow und Aoc super ,jedes von beiden hat seinen reitz !

Werde beides weiterspielen ,und hoffe das damit dieses dumme vergleichen aufhört !!



Grüsse Fiede


----------



## floyo123 (9. Juni 2008)

Ich erkläre dass jetzt noch ein für alle male!

Aoc spricht manche Leute gar nicht an und eine bestimmte Gruppe voll und ganz zu befriedigen, WoW kann jeder eigentlich spielen im gewissen Maße und mit moderatem bis viel Spaß.

Vergleich das mit Bands, für nen Metalhead gibts nichts besseres als Bands wie Slayer/Megadeth, nicht jeder kanns hören aber für die spezifische Gruppe die beste Musik und WoW ist
wie die Band Juli, jeder kann ein wenig damit anfangen in gewissem Maße.

Ihr versteht?

So und nun ab in die Schule ^^

&#8364;dit: Fixed Major Schreibfehler^^


----------



## Babsy75 (9. Juni 2008)

ist doch immer wieder toll diese was-ist-besser-fragen 
das sit genauso als ob ich fragen würde:
was ist besser 

diablo oder hellgate london?

man vergleicht ein x-jahre altes spiel mit einem das gerade auf den markt gekommen ist
was willst du wissen die grafik von AoC ist besser wie bei WoW
WoW ist aber "niedlicher", verspielter
AoC ist gewalttätiger wohingegen WoW kindlicher ist
WoW würde ich meine kinder spielen lassen AoC hingegen nicht (es gibt auch erwachsene die sich wie kinder aufführen & die gibt es auch schon bei AoC)
die community von WoW ist wesentlich größer als die von AoC

also wenn du vorher wow gespielt hast wirst du schnell merken was dir fehlt & was anders ist, was besser & was schlechter ist.
wenn du WoW nicht kennst wird es dir nicht auffallen

im überigen 
Diablo ist um meilen besser wie Hellgate


----------



## Galadrel (9. Juni 2008)

gz2k schrieb:


> PVE - TOP
> 
> PVP - FLOP
> 
> ...



ja das is am anfang immer schlimm legt sich aber wenn die anfangsneugier weg is!


----------



## Galadrel (9. Juni 2008)

floyo123 schrieb:


> Ich erkläre dass jetzt noch ein für alle male!
> 
> Aoc spricht manche Leute gar nicht an und eine bestimmte Gruppe voll und ganz zu befriedigen, WoW kann jeder eigentlich spielen im gewissen Maße und mit moderatem bis viel Spaß.
> 
> ...



Ich *HASSE* Juli ^^


----------



## mantigore666 (9. Juni 2008)

das witzige ist, das jeder flamer, jeder jammerer und jeder "was issn besser"-frager meint, ER wär jetzt
der erste und einzige und hätte quasi den threat/post erfunden ("wer hats erfunden?" "die schweizer!")

also mal ganz ehrlich...  egal ob jetzt ingame oder in foren, ist diese frage an sich nicht schon irrelevant ?
geht ihr auch morgens hin und fragt eure mutter (nein, ich will mir jetzt NICHT vorstellen, wie ERWACHSENE
leute ihre FRAU fragen !!!), was ihr anziehen sollt oder welcher film nun besser ist oder welches essen ?

wenn ich mir heute z.b. einen neuen dvd-player anschaffen will, schau ich zuerst, wieviel geld ich hab
(sind euch 15 eur im monat zuviel, lasst aoc), dann google ich nach tests (die bei aoc recht unterschiedlich
ausfallen können, daher liest man halt nicht nur einen) und wenn ich absolut unentschlossen bin, schau
ich VIELLEICHT noch nach erfahrungsberichten (im falle aoc die ingame-filmchen aus youtube z.b.)
FALLS ihr freunde im rl habt, könntet ihr natürlich auch DIE fragen, auch dazu hat man sie fg

aber glaubt mir eins, ich spamme nicht foren oder chats damit voll, wenn ich dann halt trotz vorbereitung
für MICH gesehen ins klo gegriffen hab !  und noch eins, wenn ihr mal anständig den arsch voll kriegen
wollt, dann stellt euch z.b. in einen saturn und macht lautstark den laden schlecht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(zum reinen rausfliegen reicht es übrigens, wenn man die kunden ständig fragt, ob nun saturn oder laden xy besser ist fg)
aber das internet ist ja so schön anonym, gelle ?

werdet ERWACHSEN und tragt VERANTWORTUNG für eure entscheidungen, aber macht sie nicht von fremden
meinungen abhängig !   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ronma (9. Juni 2008)

"Was ist besser? AoC oder oder WoW oder vielleicht Hello Kitty Online?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Euro 2008 ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sugandhalaya (9. Juni 2008)

Tetris mit DX10-Unterstützung *.*

Und wer zur Hölle ist die Band Juli?


----------



## Zidinjo (9. Juni 2008)

Ich habe schon ein Theard damit geöffnet. Da sind ungefähr 300 antworten. Es kommt immer auf dem Spieler an. Paar finden so Mittelalter hervoragend und andere nicht.


----------



## Eldoram (9. Juni 2008)

Server ist down und dieser treat unterhaltsam also immer her damit... überbrückt die wartezeit ^^

zu WoW
1.  Ich mag nimmer Tagesquesten machen... hab 10k Gold jeder char hat ein Epicflugmount... 
2.  Habe 6 .. 70ziger... mag nimmer einen neuen hochspielen... immer dasselbe....
3.  Man findet keine Leute mehr die Server sind wie ausgestorben
4.  Inis gehen... fast unmöglich.. entweder durch Geistige inkompetenz... oder fehlende Spieler
5.  Raiden... Sinnlos , hab das markenequip.... wozu Ssc Tk / MH oder BT 
6.  Pvp server Sinnlos.... es kommen 70ziger haun 30ziger was bringts ausser Frust... 2 Std ganken lassen oder ausloggen
7.  Pvp equip .... totaler Müll ... wer geht Inis wenn er S1 trägt... denken doch alle sie sind toll, haben ja S1
8.  kararaids... entweder S1 weil keiner inis geht fürs Equip... oder die lassen sich nur noch durch ziehen....
9.  Ständiges beleidigen in den Chats...
10. Die abwechslung fehlt... wenn man das Equip hat heissts nur noch Tagesquesten oder Farmen
11. Spiele immo Paladin heiler... 3 drücken Brainafk... mehr als ne 3 muss ich nicht drücken....

zu Aoc
1.  Zur Zeit überfüllt... Bossehaun... Schlange stehen und 45 mins warten.. mit glück den ersten Schlag
2.  Zuwenig Questen... man schaut jedes Lvl ob man mal eine neue bekommt....
3.  Man findet mal eine Quest.... und die ist verbuggt
4.  Ich hasse Grinden!!!
5.  Inis zuwenig Instanziert... 6 Grps in einer Ini alle brauchen denselben Boss.. 30 mal drin gewesen den noch nie gesehen ....
6.  Bescheideses Balance... HOx ?? Papier rüssi max 2 - 3 Gegner... Necro nen halbes dorf... Wächter eine ganze stadt ... Oo
7.  Reisen.... Pferd zu lahm reisen per sterben geht schneller.... lieber Sterbemalus 30 Min als 50 Minuten die map bereisen  
8.  Ständiges Dc´s... 3 Inis offen... 3 wird Leer Dc... nur um dann in 2 zu stehen....
9.  Fehlendes Gruppenspiel... zum Lvln egal.. aber sollte im Endkontent pflicht sein!
10. Crafting für Funcom Games zu dürtig... man schaue Anarchy Online....
11. Zuwenig Platz in den Taschen und Bank.... Gold Famren so fast unmöglich... man muss alles liegen lassen weil Inventar voll ist 

Zu den Positiven eigenschafften 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WOW
1.  also ich spiele es seit der Beta... hab da paar Freunde gefunden.. deswegen Spiel ich es auch noch weiter....
2.  öhm.. muss gestehen mehr fällt mir nicht ein...

AOC
1. Grafik Super gemacht!
2. Die Destiny Quest ! super mit Sprachausgabe! Da nimmt man sich mal die Zeit zum zuhören!
3. Das kampfsystem... nicht nur 3 Drücken und Brainafk... 
4. Farmen? es ist genug für alle da... Schön gemacht mit dem aufladen der Ressourcen!
5. Burgbau! Belagerungsschlachten! 
6. Vereinfachtes Gildensystem...


----------



## Nemis (9. Juni 2008)

Endlich hat es mal jemand vernüftig zusammengefasst, ohne diese Freaks, die nur WoW schön reden, weil sie dort die Spieler behalten wollen oder jene Personen, die WoW nicht mögen und es nur schlecht reden wollen. 

Kann mich nur deinen Ausgagen anschließen.


----------



## Nofel (9. Juni 2008)

WoW war für mich am ende nur noch ein kostenpflichtiger Chat-Client. Hört sich dumm an aber man kam on und hat gequatscht nebenbei hirnlos ein paar Tagesquest und nebenbei noch ein paar Blümchen gepflückt.
Raid klappe halten gechated nebenbei Ferngesehen und auf youtube.com die Zeit todgeschlagen bis der Raid vorbei war und man sich wieder über TS mit den Leuten unterhalten konnte. LANGWEILIG zumindest für mich.

AoC alles neu alles schön, keine eingefahrenen Pfade, kein Weg vorgegeben. Super Patch support etc.

Also für mich ist AoC das bessere Spiel und auch wenn ich es mit WoW zum releas vergleich macht es mit mehr SPASS (auch gefühlte weniger Probleme) und das ist was zählt!


----------



## Das Vio (10. Juni 2008)

Für mich ein ganz großer grund Aoc gekauft zu haben, ist vorallen diese Totale düstere Atmo. Wenn ich mein Char betrachte steht dort wirklich ein Krieger, seine recht real wirkende Rüstung, sein fießes erscheinen in form eines Wikingers, es birgt eine wirklich gute mittelalterliche saagen umwogene Atmo.
Das Kampfsystem wirkt sich sehr interessant aus, für das endlevel reitz mich vorallen der Krieg gegen andere gilden, burgenbelagern usw.
Auch hier wird irgentwann der keine lust mehr auf bla weil schon xmal gemacht, doch aoc hat da dann immer noch etwas atmo, mehr wie nur doof chatten^^

Was für mich als pvpler ein sehr wichtiger grund war, wow und pvp ist irgentwie nichts halbes und nichts ganzes, was den pve Contest angeht, da ist wow ein wirklihc gutes game, es birgt für mich zwar null atmo, die grafik und der sound ist einfach zu schlecht, dennoch machen die Bossfights sehr viel spaß.

Die beiden spiele vergleichen ist, wenn man sich beim kauf eines motorrads, zwischen audi mit bmw vergleicht und sich dann doch für einen reiskocher entscheidet.

Besorg dir einen gäste pass und schau selber ob das game was für dich ist oder nicht!


----------



## RudiRatlos (10. Juni 2008)

@ mantigore

du nimmst mir die worte aus dem mund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## myxemio (10. Juni 2008)

Sugandhalaya schrieb:


> Kurzantwort: Hoch lebe Hello Kitty Online...da passt das Niveau des Spiels immerhin zur erwarteten Fangemeinde. Ich plädiere weiterhin für eine Umbenennung in Tokio Hotel Online und Implementierung von Unterwäsche und Plüschteddys als Wurfwaffen!
> 
> Hab ich das Thema verfehlt?
> 
> ...




LOOOOOL      da kann ich mir dann schon den Kampfablauf vorstellen:

*krächst* *gröhl* *schiefsingt* --> Mob totgequält^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zila (10. Juni 2008)

So, jetzt werde ich auch mal ein wenig meine Meinung posten.

Ich finde es wirklich schwierig, wie man ein MMOG einstuft und bewertet.

Ich spiele seit dem Release World of Warcraft und hatte auch meine Höhen und Tiefen. Ich werde das neue Addon voraussichtlich kaufen und gerne weiterspielen. Natürlich war ich vor dem Release auch sehr heiß auf AoC und auch HdRO hat mich sehr interessiert. Habe ich eins von Beiden gespielt? Nein.

Man sollte mal hinter die Kulissen schauen und sich in die Lage der Herausgeber versetzen. Was wollen die Leute? Wie kann man diese Wünsche umsetzen? Natürlich hat jeder so seine eigenen Ideen. Ich auch. Leider sind diese Ideen so individuell, daß man damit nicht die Masse erreichen kann. Muß man die Masse erreichen? Ja! Was ist ein Online Game ohne viele Leute die auch spielen? Nichts.

So, deshalb ist die Frage wie kann ich die Masse begeistern, damit jeder zufrieden ist und das Wichtigste, nämlich viele Leute auf dem Server, erreicht wird.

Die ganzen Gründe, die schon genannt wurden, was besser oder schlechter ist sind doch wieder so individuell, daß man die gar nicht zu Beurteilung heranziehen kann. Meiner Meinung nach hat Blizzard mit WoW ein Spiel geschaffen, was wirklich die Masse anspricht und das sich im Laufe der Zeit zu einer tollen Communityplattform entwickelt hat und mit den Schwächen eines MMORG gut umzugehen weiß.

Als Beispiel: es heißt in WoW sind die Tagesquests öde und langweilig, naja, auf jeden Fall gibt es Quests. Grinden und Mobs doof umhauen weil man keine Quests mehr hat ist ja nicht wirklich besser. Dann das immer wieder angeprangerte Itemsystem. He, die Community hat WoW zu einem Itemgame gemacht. Zur Anfangszeit hat jeder genau gesehen wer in einem erfolgreichen Raid mitgeht und wer nicht. Gut, die ganzen Causuals haben geheult und es wurde geändert. Jetzt passt das einigen auch wieder nicht.

Das meine ich damit. Die Schwächen liegen nicht an einem Spiel sondern in erster Linie, was die Community möchte. Natürlich stört das den Einen oder Anderen, aber wie gesagt, ohne Community keine MMORG.

Ich bin mal gespannt wie AoC sich weiterentwickelt und ob es die Hersteller schaffen diese Community aufzubauen. Die Itemfarmerei gibt es dort auch. Wartet mal ab, wenn die Leute mal in Masse Level 80 erreicht haben.

Ich drücke Euch die Daumen und werde AoC nicht spielen, da meiner Meinung nach die MMORG alle die gleichen Lösungen bieten müssen und WoW meiner Meinung nach das immer am besten umsetzt.

In diesem Sinne, viel Erfolg und gute Reise.


----------



## Gocu (10. Juni 2008)

Boddakiller schrieb:


> Kurz und knapp: nein, WoW ist besser und das wird es auch bleiben.



Das ist deine Meinugn ich denke es gibt genügend die dafür und genügend die dagegen sind


----------



## Lizard King (10. Juni 2008)

Igi_90 schrieb:


> was ihr an AoC besser findet als an WoW?



Das Blut, die Finishing Moves und die blanken Nippel.
vielleicht noch die Grafik an manchen Stellen...

Ansonsten ist es ein Stück zusammen gecodeter Haufen Dung.

Ganz ehrlich, kauf dir Oblivion, Gothic 3 oder ähnliches da haste mehr und länger spass dran als an AOC


----------



## Arahtor (10. Juni 2008)

Ich finde das kann und darf man nicht so verallgemeiner.......es gibt komponenten die Gefallen mir bei WoW besser ab das ist auch anders herrrum


----------



## Thewizard76 (10. Juni 2008)

Babsy75 schrieb:


> ist doch immer wieder toll diese was-ist-besser-fragen
> das sit genauso als ob ich fragen würde:
> was ist besser
> 
> ...


Na entlich mal jemand der es nicht schön oder schlecht redet sondern einfach nur sagt wie es ist.

Genau dieser Meinung schliesse ich mich an.
Es ist anderst und einige mögen das andere wieder nicht.
So long


----------



## mattenowie (10. Juni 2008)

Lichtrebelli schrieb:


> und wenn das immer noch net reichen sollte dann frage nach einen gäste key.



gäste-key??????

gibt es noch net herr professor


----------



## St1ck1e (10. Juni 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Endlich fragt mal wer.



...grins... ich würde mal sagen die perfekte Antwort... grins


----------



## Mondaine (10. Juni 2008)

Aoc / Tempest of Set lvl 69 / Battlescar 


Ich habe meinen AOC Account wieder gekündigt aus folgenden Gründen :

1. Das Klassenbalancing ist ja mal echt unterste Schublade sowohl im PvE als auch im PvP, wobei ToS da relativ gut bedient war
2. Sehr viele unfertige Quests/Gebiete ,nicht verbuggt sondern schlicht weg nicht vorhanden/fertig !
3. ab lvl 45 sehr grindlastig (siehe Punkt 2.)


// Ich zocke mmorpgs seit Release von Ultima Online zu AOC kann ich folgendes sagen :

1. Die ersten 20 Level waren die Besten die ich jemals in einem MMORPG hatte, gz funcom !
2. Die Performance lässt schwer zu wünschen übrig auch mit meinem System hatte ich teils obermiese Frameraten bei1920x1200 all Settings maxed (E8500@4.7Ghz 8.5x552 Vcore 1.5 - 2x9800Gx2@800/1200/1980 - 4GB Patriot DDR2@1104 1:1 Mhz/2.4V - 4xSeagte Cheatah 15k rpm SAS Raid0) Watercooled versteht sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3. Das Spiel hat sehr viel Potential es ist jedoch einfach noch nicht fertig, nicht übermässig verbuggt sondern eben halt nicht fertig
4. Typische Bananensoftware -> reift beim Kunden
5. Ich werde in 3-4 Monaten nochmals reinschauen aber vorrest zock ich wieder EVE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cheers
Mondaine


----------



## AoC.Virtus (11. Juni 2008)

Mondaine schrieb:


> Aoc / Tempest of Set lvl 69 / Battlescar
> 
> 
> 5. Ich werde in 3-4 Monaten nochmals reinschauen aber vorrest zock ich wieder EVE
> ...




Bleib FERN von dem Spiel. Solche Leute die FC nicht durch BuGReport unterstützen brauchen wir nicht !


----------



## Bar (11. Juni 2008)

AoC.Virtus schrieb:


> Bleib FERN von dem Spiel. Solche Leute die FC nicht durch BuGReport unterstützen brauchen wir nicht !



Hihi, wie soll er denn einen Bug reporten, wenn der gar nicht im Spiel implementiert ist, weil es, wie er meint, zu unfertig ist?

Und irgendwie kann ich verstehen, dass wenn man 50 EUR + 13 EUR monatlich zahlt eher ein Spieler sein will, anstatt ein Betatester für ein unausbalanciertes, unfertiges Spiel, wie er sagt.


Ich für meinen Teil bin sehr gespannt auf AoC, da ich denke, dass es sehr viel Potential hat, aber da ich eh noch nicht den High End PC dafür habe, werd ich AoC auch erst einmal wie Käse behandeln und reifen lassen. Und wenn ich dann irgendwann ein passendes System für AoC habe, dann ist es hoffentlich aus den Kinderkrankheiten heraus und fertig(er). Zum Glück ist Geduld einer meiner Stärken, sodass ich der Sache entspannt entgegenfiebern kann.


----------



## DJ CJ (11. Juni 2008)

finds doch raus mit trial account und gut is


----------



## AoC.Virtus (11. Juni 2008)

wie kein Bugreport ! ROFL
Sorry , aber da sieht man mal, das sich Leute hier nicht auskennen

BugReport: drück STRG+B


----------



## Maugaran (11. Juni 2008)

Igi_90 schrieb:


> Ich bin mir ständig am überlegen ob ich AoC spielen soll, warum? Weil WoW kein reiz mehr für mich ist und da mir sonst kein MMO gefällt wollte ich mal euch fragen was ihr an AoC besser findet als an WoW?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Grafik  
AOC >>> WOW

Sound
AOC >>> WOW

Spieltiefe
AOC > WOW

Abwechslung in den Klassen
AOC = WOW

Kampf
AOC > WOW

Instanzen 
AOC > WOW



DAS IST ALLES MIT DER WOW RELEASE VERSION VERGLICHEN da es ja unfair wär das heutige WOW mit dem gerade erst releasten AOC zu vergleichen!!!!


----------



## EmJaY (11. Juni 2008)

Kneif mich mal wer.Das kann dochnet war sein.der 1348736476 Tread dazu.Ich hoffe nur das diesmal eingegriffen wird bevor wir wieder 20 Seiten voller Hirnwichse haben.


*@ Topic*

Ich glaub ich schreibe folgenden Sätze schon zum 100 mal.

Verschaff dir selbst einen Eindruck vom Spiel.Vergleiche fallen recht schwer da es einfach anders ist.Ich könnt dir jetzt erzählen wieviel Spaß >MIR< AoC macht und das mit 100 Anekdoten und 1000 Screenshots untermauern aber das heißt net das es auch genau deinen Nerv trifft.
Informier dich und zieh mehrere Quellen zu Rat.

Wenns du Spielerberichte und Screens/Videos sehen willst klick dich mal durch die Spielerprofile auf Mybuffed, es gibt mitlerweile recht viele die hier über ihre AoC Abenteuer bloggen(*hust*schleichwerbung*hust*).


----------



## spectrumizer (11. Juni 2008)

> Bleib FERN von dem Spiel. Solche Leute die FC nicht durch BuGReport unterstützen brauchen wir nicht !


Und nach deiner Vorstellung darf man AoC wohl nur spielen, wenn man sich gleichzeitig als fehlermeldender Beta-Tester verpflichtet?

Wie er schon gut sagte: Bananen-Ware = Reift beim Kunden. Wer so ein grünes Produkt nicht möchte, wartet eben noch eine Weile. So machts er, so mach ichs. AoC darf gut noch ein halbes Jahr reifen. Wenn du FC dabei helfen willst, ist das super. Aber erwarte das nicht von allen.

[QUOTE post='626181' date='11.06.2008, 15:44']Spieltiefe
AOC > WOW

Instanzen 
AOC > WOW

DAS IST ALLES MIT DER WOW RELEASE VERSION VERGLICHEN[/QUOTE]
Spieltiefe ist dein subjektiver Eindruck. Die ersten 20 Level sind wirklich sehr vereinnahmend, danach gehts steil bergab.

Instanzen? Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, war WoW zu Release schon ziemlich vollgepackt mit Instanzen, also Dungeons. Ragefire, Todesminen, Palisaden, Kral, ... Falls du natürlich die instanzierten Zonen meinst, da haste dann natürlich Recht.


----------



## ExoHunter (11. Juni 2008)

Mir gefällt Age of Conan. Davon jedoch nur die Grafik, der Sound, das Kampfsystem und das Questdesign. Die Instanzen sind absolut misslungen und machen keinen Spaß. Encounter sind anspruchslos, benötigen keinerlei Taktik, reines Gank n' Spank ist angesagt. Die ersten 20 Level sind toll, alles was danach folgt, läuft zu linear ab.

Ich muss es mir leider eingestehen, ich gebe immer zu schnell meine Meinung ab. Und meine Meinung ändert sich leider situationsgezogen recht leicht. Gestern habe ich noch darüber geklagt, dass ich AoC toll finde und WoW absolut langweilig ist. Heute finde ich mich in Shattrath herumfragend, ob jemand Zul'Aman raidet.

Die MMORPG-Szene braucht etwas neues. Etwas ABSOLUT neues. Age of Conan ist nicht das, was ich mir vorgestellt habe. Und ich denke, es geht nicht nur mir so. WoW wird leider nach 1 1/2 Jahren voller Raids und Schlafloser Nächte richtig langweilig. 

Ich hoffe, dass WAR gut wird. Wobei, hier hoffe ich auf den PvE-Part. RvR ist doch das selbe, als wenn man in WoW nur die Realms Tichondrius gegen Thrall kämpfen lassen würde. Absolut nichts bahnbrechendes, ich verstehe nicht, was die Leute daran so toll finden.

Dennoch viel Spaß allen, die ihren Gefallen an AoC gefunden haben. Bei mir sprang der Funke einfach nicht über.


----------



## sTereoType (11. Juni 2008)

ExoHunter schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass WAR gut wird. Wobei, hier hoffe ich auf den PvE-Part. RvR ist doch das selbe, als wenn man in WoW nur die Realms Tichondrius gegen Thrall kämpfen lassen würde. Absolut nichts bahnbrechendes, ich verstehe nicht, was die Leute daran so toll finden.


also wenn du dir gerade vom PvE-teil von WAR etwas erhoffst solltest du dir nochmal überlegen ob du gerade WAR möchtest.
dort läuft alles in letzter Konsequenz aufs RvR aus. Es ist auch nicht einfach so das die spieler ohne grund auf einander gehetzt werden. in wow wird ne stadt geraidet und das auch nur wenn die server grade lust ahben durchzuhalten. danach hast du nix davon. in war behälst du die stadt bis sie zurück erobert würd und du kannst auchd as stadtoberhaupt am pranger mit tomaten bewerfen(oder ähnlichem^^). auch sonst ist das pvp(bzw rvr) nicht sinnlos wie es vielleicht erscheinen mag,d a man es halt einfach noch nicht kennt.

p.s ich hasse mich selbst dafür in einem aoc forum werbung für war gemacht zu haben und entschuldige mich dafür, aber ich kann sowas immer nicht im raum stehen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morwing (11. Juni 2008)

Brauchst dich nicht zu Entschuldigen, ich glaube wir sind alle auf der Suche nach dem perfekten MMORPG.

WoW, Lotro, GuildWars, Eve, Star Wars Galaxies, Vangard, Age of Conan usw.  Habe alles ausprobiert, nur für mich, ohne dabei in Foren zu flamen. Einfach selbstkritisch und ohne Gruppenzwang.

Geblieben ist WoW und eben gerade AoC. Und ich muss sagen Age of Conan begeistert mich wie noch kein anderes MMORPG zuvor.
Wow ist eingefroren, Lotro ist eingefroren , die anderen gelöscht. Spiele jetzt AoC solange es mir Spaß macht. Wenn WAR kommt, kauf ich mir es
auch. Und werde es für mich selbst testen und dann endscheiden. Ohne zu flamen! Wie als wenn mann sich ein neues Album kauft. 



Einige Threads vorher fand ich eine gute Antwort auf die Frage des Threadstellers, trifft den Nagel genau, aber mal so richtig genau voll auf die Birne.



floyo123 schrieb:


> Ich erkläre dass jetzt noch ein für alle male!
> 
> Aoc spricht manche Leute gar nicht an und eine bestimmte Gruppe voll und ganz zu befriedigen, WoW kann jeder eigentlich spielen im gewissen Maße und mit moderatem bis viel Spaß.
> 
> ...



Sollte man kopieren und als Standart Antort auf nächste Fragen automatisch anfügen :-)



Achso, mal ne Idee für die Spiele Entwickler:

Wie wäre es mit einen Charakter den man in jedes Spiel mitnehmen kann. Versteht Ihr? 
Dann verliert mann beim Spielwechsel nicht die ganze Community und der Char kann sich weiter entwickeln, wie im realLife auch.


----------



## Nadaria (12. Juni 2008)

meine subjektive meinung ist das WoW besser ist. Nur was bringt mir das wenn ich es einfach nicht mehr sehen kann. Nach 5 70ern krieg ich mich beim besten Willen nicht überwunden nochmal nen char zu machen. 
Der Endcontent mit Daylies, BG, Raids ist für mich auch einfach nur noch langweillig.

Ich denke es ist einfach Blödsinn WoW mit AoC zu vergleichen wie das in 3Millionen flame Threads in allen möglichen Foren gemacht wurde. Die meisten wollen sich doch nicht zwischen diesen Spielen entscheiden sondern suchen einfach etwas anderes.
Und meiner Meinung nach ist einfach AoC das beste derzeit für diejenigen die einfach gerade etwas neues suchen egal von welchem Spiel sie gerade kommen. Ob nun AoC das beste Spiel ist oder nicht spielt dabei überhaupt keine Rolle. Und jetzt kann man mir 3000mal sagen wieviel besser WoW ist und es ändert nichts an der Tatsache das ich nach Jahren WoW was anderes will. Ich finde daher diese Diskussion einfach nur noch langweilig und diese ständigen anti-aoc flamethreads nerven nur noch. 

Natürlich kann es ohne weiteres sein das es in ein paar Monaten bessere Alternativen gibt aber das muss sich erstmal zeigen ich werde auf jeden fall nie wieder einen Hype ala Hellgate glauben schenken (WARhype). Für mich ist und bleibt auf jeden Fall erstmal die beste Alternative AoC bis ich das nächste MMORPG in den Händen halte was mich mehr überzeugt. Nur eins weiß ich sicher WOTLK wird es nicht sein da es einfach nur ein Aufguß von dem ist was WoW schon hat und mich derzeit langweilt. Für mich ist es keine Abwechslung 10 neue lvl in neuen Gebieten zu machen und ein paar Instanzen mit anderen Bossen zu sehen.

so long

mfg


----------



## Deathstyle (12. Juni 2008)

> Spieltiefe ist dein subjektiver Eindruck. Die ersten 20 Level sind wirklich sehr vereinnahmend, danach gehts steil bergab.


Ich fand "die ersten 20 Level" bei AoC extrem nervig, ab lv 19 - da hab ich mich von Tortage verabschiedet - hat mir das Spiel viel mehr Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Phobius (12. Juni 2008)

Da die beiden Spiele ca. 3 Jahre unterschiedliche Entwicklung (bzw AoC hat da einen "Rückstand") haben kann man die spiele nicht objektiv mit Besser / Schlechter bewerten (Ausnahme Grafik).

Alles andere liegt im Auge des Betrachters.

Aber um dich glücklich zu machen:
AoC hat eine schönere Grafik, auch wenn die von WoW durch das lange Bestehen der Warcraft Reihe ihren Charme hat.
Das Kampfsystem in AoC ist um einiges "aktiver" und actionlastiger wie das von WoW.
AoC hat bis Level 20 gesprochene Dialoge (Quests).
WoW hat im Vergleich zu AoC eine riesen Community (3 Jahre Vorsprung, aber ob die auch besser ist ist ein anderes Thema).
WoW hat massig Content (kann ich bei AoC nicht beurteilen da ich noch nicht die magischen 20 geknackt habe).
WoW ist PVE-lastig, AoC wird wohl einen Tick mehr auf PVP gehen.
Und diese Liste kann man noch extrem weit ausführen.

WoW hat für mich noch seine Reize, aber AoC macht mich genau so an.
Also spiele ich beides 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und um nochmals auf deine Frage zurück zu kommen:
Spiel AoC 3-4 Monate, schau wie es dir gefällt und entscheide dann selber.
Denn keiner kann dir hier wirklich die Entscheidung abnehmen, da nicht jeder die genau gleichen Ansichten hat wie du.


----------



## Qwalle (12. Juni 2008)

juhu, endlich wieder die selbe diskussion, wie schon pre-release 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


naja b2t:

also ich habe 2 wochen lang überlegt, ob ich mit aoc zulege und habe mich dafür entschieden.
warum ?
ich könnte mir natürlich die knapp 2314123123 mimimi-wow-ist-sowieso-besser-threads reinziehen und mir denken "k, ich bleib bei wow, obwohl es keinen spaß mehr macht", aber das wäre zu einfach !

aoc bietet eine hervorragende story (zumindest die schicksalsquest-linie, soweit ich sie mit meinen süßen 21 kenne), an die wow nicht annähernd ran kommt.
die umsetzung mit sprachausgabe und zwischensequenzen, die antwortmöglichkeiten (nagut, im grunde genommen läuft schon alles auf das selbe hinaus), das alles macht aoc viel fesselnder, als wow.

von meinen gildenmitgliedern hörte ich bereits, das es später sehr grindlastig werden soll, aber irgendwie ist das doch jedes mmorpg irgendwie - farmen muss man auch überall...

natürlich hat aoc ein paar bugs, über die man aber meiner meinung nach leicht hinwegsehen kann, wenn man sich wirklich für diese art von spiel (keine knutsch-grafik in einer kunterbunten riesenwelt) interessiert.
ich war früher leidenschaftlicher dsa-spieler und daher war aoc für mich auch nicht sooo weit weg und leichter zu greifen, als wow.

aber ich denke immer noch, man sollte ein spiel selber testen, anstatt einen thread zu erstellen und andere zu fragen, denn wenn andere das spiel gut finden, dann heisst das noch lange nicht, dass es mir gefällt und andersrum ...

also: testen und gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gruß
fons


----------



## Kobold (12. Juni 2008)

Noch habe AoC zwar nicht gespielt, aber:

WoW kann man gut mit einer alternden Bahnhofsnutte vergleichen. Jeder war mal drauf und inzwischen ist die "alte Dame" ziemlich ausgelutscht.
Die neuen Damen am Stand, bieten mehr Reize fürs selbe Geld. Die schüchterne LotRO mit ihrem Blümchensex oder die dominate AoC mit ihrer Peitsche...
Da hilft auch keine Frischzellenkur ala Litchking mehr. WoW war vor Jahren mal ein attrakives Teil... Aber die Zeit bleibt nicht stehen und inzwischen steigt die Fluktuation der aktiven Spieler immer weiter, so dass sich sogar ganze Gilden in Luft auflösen...

Die WoW-Titanic ist am sinken und nur die Fanboys tanzen noch zur Kapelle auf dem Achterdeck...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

P.S. der Vergleich mit der Dame vom Gewerbe, sollte bei einem Spiel mit FSK 18+ erlaubt sein.


----------



## Malice Miseré (12. Juni 2008)

... es gibt doch immer wieder neue Menschen, die 12 werden (ist WOW ab 12?) und denen ich solch ein Spiel sehr gerne empfehle. Die sollten auf keinen Fall direkt in AOC einsteigen.

Das ganze Gilden sich auflösen liegt daran, dass die "alten" einfach unaufgeschlossen gegenüber neuen Spielern sind. 

In dem Maße, wie alte Gilden sich auflösen (wegen ihrer Intolleranz und ihrem Übergehabe) werden neue Gilden gegründet.

WOW ist nicht am sinken, sondern hat sich weiterentwickelt. Hätte WOW es nicht getan, würde das Spiel heute nicht in dieser Größe existieren.

Es ist einfach ein Wechsel.

Es werden Accounts gekündigt (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) und es kommen neue dazu.

Und nein, ich bin kein WOW-Fangirl. Mir sagt AOC mehr zu. 

Die Frage "AOC besser als WOW?" ist einfach nicht beantwortbar, weil es eine Geschmacksfrage ist.

Vielleicht sollten diese Frager uns AOC-Spielern erst mal mitteilen, was sie von einem MMO erwarten, was sie an WOW gut finden und was nicht.
Dann können wir ihnen sagen, ob AOC ihnen dieses bietet oder nicht.


----------



## Tpohrl (12. Juni 2008)

oooh schön.., ich hab hier nach der ersten Seite flames aufgehört zu lesen. Das erinnert mich doch irgendwie an diverse andere mmo Foren!
Wie war das doch mit der netiquette? Achja, Maul halten wenn ich nix zu sagen habe!

Also meiner Meinung nach besteht ein großes Potenzial für ein sehr gutes mmo. Auch wenn das balancing vllt nicht ganz stimmt (mom balancing? hatten da nicht alle mmo´s anfangs schwierigkeiten?) und es hier und da bugt, wayne! 
Dafür ist es Grafisch schick, mit viel Atmosfähre. Und wer mit ein paar bugs nicht klar kommt sollte einfach noch ein paar Monate warten bis, wie auch in anderen mmo´s die Kinderkrankheiten weggepatcht sind. Ich hab schon von vielen guten RL Freunden zu hören bekommen "super Spiel, nie wieder Klassenprimus zocken" (um keine Namen zu nennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).

Naja, wie auch immer, es ist Ansichtssache und am Ende bleibt sicher nur selbst probieren, denn über Geschmack lässt sich wie man hier sieht immer trefflich streiten.


----------



## Michael S. (12. Juni 2008)

Illwyn schrieb:


> mein tisch hat an einer stelle schon eine delle... warum? weil ich immer den kopf auf den tisch schlagen muss wenn der xte thread von der gleichen sorte auftaucht....
> 
> 
> ich schaue jetzt mal in meine wahrsagerkugel und prophezeie dir die nächsten 5 posts:
> ...



ach ja hier sehen wir wieder eine spezies die schlicht weg keine ahnung hat. man beachte seine ausdrucksweise die einer gossensprache sehr ähnelt.
so mein lieber setzen und lausche mal dem onkel der dir mal was sagt.

erstens ein spiel in diesr größe und in dem unfang kann man never ever bugfrei auf dem markt bringen. das war bei wow auch.
was erinnere ich mich an die ganzen fehler die einen die ein oder anderen haare gekostet haben die man sich rausgerupft hat.
und an die tollen latenzen, warteschlangen usw.

aoc macht es richtig, die server sind stabil, keine warteschlangen. aaaaber

ich gebe dir recht die bugs sind da und nerven mich vielleicht auch, aber die hatte ich auch bei wow. also ist diese argumentation nicht angebracht. wenn du schon mit argumenten um dich wirfst dann bitte welche die hand und fuss haben.

aber nun möchte ich auch was sagen. ich spiele zur zeit wow und aoc, zum einem weil ich wow mag. ich spiele es fast drei jahre und habe ne menge zeit und nerven investiert. und deswegen gebe ich dem spiel noch chancen. aber fakt ist das der druck zunimmt die rechner werden besser und die leute haben mehr erwartungen. leider kann blizzard diese nicht mehr erfüllen.
gut an wow ist:

die nette comicgrafik, sie soll schliesslich an war craft erinnern, deswegen auch world of warcraft.

pvp ist gut aber nicht umwerfend in wow. dazu bieten andere spiele mehr.
pve, nun ich mag die netten bunten instanzen, die welt, die chars. zudem die kleinen details und so weiter.

was ich schlecht finde:

anklicken loscasten hauen usw mob looten weiter geht es. ist ganz ok aber ohne sinn und verstand.
die meise stimmung unter den leuten, das fängt an das man sich den weg zu einem erz freihaut und dann kommt nen  hordler oder ally und baut es vor der nase ab. 
viele leute die auf 70 sind koenen ihre klasse nicht spielen, und nur weil sie nette sachen haben will das nichts heissen.
die gamemaster die am liebsten mit macros sich unterhalten und auf keine art und weise auf dich eingehen. selbst wenn sie fragen ob sie noch was tun koennen, man bittet sie das kein abschiedsmacro kommt, und dennoch kommen dann sprüche wie: mögen deine ziele nie das ziel verfehlen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 äääähm ja ok alles klar nimm keksi und geh nen baguette fressen .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sowas ist zu doof.

nun zu aoc

aoc hat ne tolle grafik, der vorteil ist sie mussten sich an kein vorgängerspiel anpassen und so hatten sie freien lauf. auch blizzard haette ne andere grafik benutzen können aber haben sie nicht, weil es an war craft erinnern sollte. bzw es beruhrt drauf.
aufgrund der grafik eine größere artenvielfalt an monsten usw.
einen tollen einstieg ins spiel, bis level 20 auf der insel sind die npc vertont und geben dem spieler ein hier fühl ich mich wohl gefühl.
keine repkosten. nein keine angst ich nehme repkosten in wow gerne in kauf aber in aoc wird mir diese last genommen und ich habe nen punkt weniger um den ich mich kümmern muss.
angriffe usw bekommt man gratis, man wird nicht benachteidigt wenn man gerade das geld nicht dafür hat wie es in wow sein mag.
und da bin ich gleich bei den angriffen (kombos) draufhauen kann in aoc jeder aber er wird sterben bzw nie das max level sehen geschweige den in zukunft gruppen finden.
man muss um schaden zu machen die kombos nehmen und muss diese ausführen durch richtiges klicken der angriffsrichtungen. aber auch drauf achten wo der gegner gerade blockt und so weiter. stupides umkloppen wie in wow ist nicht mehr.

und nun zu den geilsten sachen überhaup. die gildenstadt. diese aufzubauen auszubauen diese zu verteidigen, handelsrouten einzurichten, das ist genial. 

ich könnte hier gerne fortfahren. aber fakt ist jeder soll das spielen was er mag und bevor jeder gleich los argumentiert sollte man nachdenken.
ich werde wow und aoc zocken aber wenn blizzard bald nicht mal anfängt spieler richtig zu belohnen und den leuten auch was zu bieten investiere ich meine moneten woanders. 

und noch was, auch wenn das spiel ab 18 ist. vollidioten findet man überall


----------



## Eyke (12. Juni 2008)

Servus

WoW = Schrott
AoC = Super Geil


äh....ne...anderesherum

WoW = Super Geil
AoC = Schrott



...hm...oder doch anderseherum....... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AoC.Virtus (12. Juni 2008)

Eyke schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> WoW = Schrott
> AoC = Super Geil
> ...




kann ich auch....

Frau: WoW is es besser
Ich: nein AoC is besser
Frau: lieber Bunt und schön
Ich: hä.....
Frau: wolltest du heut was essen, mach dir selber was !
Ich: ok WoW is schön.............................................AoC gefällt mir besser^^

Also, jeder hat einen anderen Geschmack und so soll es auch sein.


----------



## Das Vio (12. Juni 2008)

AoC.Virtus schrieb:


> kann ich auch....
> 
> Frau: WoW is es besser
> Ich: nein AoC is besser
> ...


hehehe, die Macht instrumente der Frau...^^


----------

